# CJR.B SJR.B deal -- Shaw sale of media division to Corus



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/corus-entertainment-shaw-media-1.3401473



> Corus Entertainment is buying Shaw Media from Shaw Communications in a $2.65-billion deal, Corus said this morning.
> 
> Shaw Media includes the Global Television network and 19 specialty channels including HGTV Canada, Food Network Canada and Showcase.


I own both of these and am unsure what to expect. I almost pulled the trigger on adding to SJR.B after the price dropped on the Wind news. Now I am not so sure.


----------



## treva84 (Dec 9, 2014)

gardner said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/corus-entertainment-shaw-media-1.3401473
> 
> 
> 
> I own both of these and am unsure what to expect. I almost pulled the trigger on adding to SJR.B after the price dropped on the Wind news. Now I am not so sure.


Both companies are overseen by the Shaw Family. So really, it's just a re-organization. Looks like they needed Corus assets to cover the Wind deal


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

I own Chorus and I really like it, especially the big dividend. From what I understood, the dividend is also pretty safe. I will probably add more if it drops bellow 10$ again.

Was looking at Shaw to buy, but I already own Telus and I like it better, so I will continue adding on Telus to keep increasing my Teleco portion. Telus was hit the hardest in the last few months, and it became the biggest dividend yielder and the cheapest. I great value IMO.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

The problem with Chorus is it is primarily content and it is uncertain how many of its channel holdings will do once 'pick and pay' is introduced (this March I believe). I believe a lot of specialty channels will fail because up to now, the losers have been bundled with desired ones and it is hard to know which is which. Once subscribers start to pick the chanels they wish to pay for, there will be a shakeup in channel viability. Post-Shaw deal, Chorus will have circa 34% of the viewing market but what will that look like a year after pick and pay has been in place?


----------

